

WikiLeaks cables: Pfizer 'used dirty tricks to avoid clinical trial payout' - tumpak
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/dec/09/wikileaks-cables-pfizer-nigeria?intcmp=239

======
vamsee
I would suggest anybody interested in this sphere watch "The Constant Gadener"
(<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387131/>). Pharma companies are usually right
up there with oil companies when it comes to exploiting the third world.

